# Fire Belly Toad question



## Mack&Cass (Jan 25, 2010)

We have four fire bellied toads...two European (_Bombina bombina_) and two Oriental (_Bombina orientalis_). The four of them live in a 10-gallon tank that is 3/4 water 1/4 cocofibre. One of the orientals has really cloudy eyes, to the point that they're white. At first we thought they were just like that because she was going to shed, but it's been like this for 2-3 weeks. We do regular partial water changes and none of the other are showing these symptoms. Here are some pictures of her:







This is her with another one just to show the difference in the eyes:






And some pictures of their enclosure:


















When we first got her she was very obese but we trimmed her down. I've heard that excess fat can cause deposits in the cornea. Is this what we are seeing? Or is it something like cataracts or just old age?
Any thoughts?


----------



## mike12348 (Jan 25, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> When we first got her she was very obese but we trimmed her down. I've heard that excess fat can cause deposits in the cornea. Is this what we are seeing?Any thoughts?


I think i remember reading something like this on a different thread at another forum...if it would help at all i can try and find it.


----------



## <3exoticpets (Jan 26, 2010)

I would recommend separating that toad from the others, as cloudy eyes are generally a sign of illness and you would not want to infect the others, if it is indeed contagious.  It could be a localized infection, or possibly be caused by something in the tank (generally water).  This species tends to produce a lot of waste and so 25% water change weekly and 100% monthly is advised.  Are they new, or have you had them a while?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 26, 2010)

I do regular water changes. We have had them for a while, the eyes are a recent development. We got the two orientals at the same time, in October. If it is indeed contagious, they both have it.
Mackenzie


----------



## <3exoticpets (Jan 27, 2010)

A lot of problems in herps result as a result of husbandry issues (it can be difficult to simulate a natural environment).  I think it might help to move them to a slightly larger enclosure if you are housing 4 to start.  Also, if one had it and now 2 have it, I would separate them out, as it is likely contagious, or somewhere in the enclosure.  If it is an infection there is a possibility you may need antibiotics from a vet that specializes in herps.


----------



## Obelisk (Jan 27, 2010)

IMO it could be corneal lipidosis. This can happen from a combination of too much food, foods that are high in fat, and not enough physical activity. 

It could have been a result of how her previous owners kept her, since you say that she was obese when you first got her. It's all just an educated guess on my part though.

They look awesome btw. Even though I don't keep frogs anymore, I still find them to be very fascinating.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jan 27, 2010)

<3exoticpets - only one of the toads has the infection or whatever it is. I think Mackenzie just meant because we got the two of them at the same time, if she has it and it's contagious, then the other oriental should have it. And even the two european ones since we got the orientals in October and she didn't have that problem then. We also plan on having only the four of them, we don't want anymore.

Obelisk - I'm going to look up that corneal lipidosis right now. We have a fire belly toad care book, but unfortunately it doesn't cover health problems. And she was very obese when we first got her, and she wouldn't eat either but then we just stopped feeding her until she got down to a healthy weight and now she's eating just as great as the other three. And thanks for the compliment. 

Thanks for the help everyone 

Cass


----------



## <3exoticpets (Jan 27, 2010)

Ohhh, I got you know, I mis-read two were sick, not purchased at the same time! sorry   Corneal lipidosis is the result of dietary problems- if you got the 2 at the same time, from the same person, they would have most likely been on the same diet?  I agree it would be something to rule out, dependent on her history.  Best of luck with them them, they really are great looking pets!


----------

